# Some of our favorite bags/purses (WAS part of Accessories not yet invented)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I would like a cover that would also have a pocket for my iPhone since I seem to have the two devices with me constantly.
> 
> L


One of the things I always wanted to find was a purse that would zip all around the sides so I could open it completely and it would have a pocket for each of my gizmos. Not only would I always be able to carry them with me, but I would know right away if I didn't have one with me. I may have to make one.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One of the things I always wanted to find was a purse that would zip all around the sides so I could open it completely and it would have a pocket for each of my gizmos. Not only would I always be able to carry them with me, but I would know right away if I didn't have one with me. I may have to make one.
> 
> Betsy


Levenger makes some lovely bags. You should be able to find something that will accommodate all of your gadgets. I own this bag:


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Mercy, that bag is simply beautiful!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Mercy, that bag is simply beautiful!


You must sign up for their catalog, they have the most wonderful things. All geared toward the reader.

https://www.levenger.com/customer/signup/catalog/catalogrequest.aspx


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One of the things I always wanted to find was a purse that would zip all around the sides so I could open it completely and it would have a pocket for each of my gizmos. Not only would I always be able to carry them with me, but I would know right away if I didn't have one with me. I may have to make one.
> 
> Betsy


I have a small laptop/briefcase that has room for everything and has wheels... room for laptop, cellphone, _Kindle with no name_, chargers, mouse, etc... even has room for a change of clothes and is leather!! Not very attractive, but it comes in handy for travel.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I go to school and also have my laptop, kindle, phone, franklin electronic dictionary, and zune with me in my bag. (I have a two-four hours between classes) The bag i use and LOVE is a Golla messenger laptop bag. It fits my laptop perfectly (has a cushioned sleeved area made for laptops) and it also fits everything else. This is the one I have.

I bought it from thecellguru.com, where it is cheaper in comparsion to everywhere else, but the selection is smaller.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy:  Purse-- I actually saw a purse similar to what you were describing.  I think it was a Nine West.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Betsy: Purse-- I actually saw a purse similar to what you were describing. I think it was a Nine West.


Thanks, SJC, I'll look around...I'm also very tempted by the purse Pidgeon92 mentioned. I think it's on sale half price at Levenger.... if I hadn't just ordered A LOT of fabric online today, I would have ordered it. I think I'll look around at Nine West purses...

Love this group!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Pidgeon92, where have I been?? I love the Levenger bag, absolutely gorgeous, I want one!!  Another wish list item.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Pidgeon92, where have I been?? I love the Levenger bag, absolutely gorgeous, I want one!! Another wish list item.


I want everything in their catalog. 

FYI, they are having a 20% off discount until Nov 17 2008. Discount code JOY2008


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Lizbeth can you post a link for this please? The Levenger for 99.95.
> 
> Thanks


This is the bag (The Majorca Briefbag):



pidgeon92 said:


> Levenger makes some lovely bags. You should be able to find something that will accommodate all of your gadgets. I own this bag:


*For those of you on Yahoo Groups, there is a banner that gives you 15% off at Levenger IN ADDITION TO the sale. I was just on one of my groups and noticed it. It may be visible on the Yahoo site, I don't know. You may have to refresh the page until it appears. Anyway, if you click on it, an additional 15% comes off like magic at checkout. 
* This sent me over the edge and I ordered it. It paid for tax and shipping.

Clicking on the Yahoo ad takes you to Levenger. Click on Sale at the top of the page. Then click on Briefcases and Totes. Scroll down to almost the bottom and you will see the red Majorca Briefbag, regularly $198, now $99.95.

Hope this helps. It's all Verena's fault. (Pidgeon92)

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's all Verena's fault. (Pidgeon92)


I seem to get blamed for a lot of things. 

Hope you love it!

And I will check on the sale, I want to get my husband a circa binder......


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *For those of you on Yahoo Groups, there is a banner that gives you 15% off at Levenger IN ADDITION TO the sale. I was just on one of my groups and noticed it. It may be visible on the Yahoo site, I don't know. You may have to refresh the page until it appears.
> *


I've been refreshing like a fool for the past ten minutes, all I get are ads for Phoenix college and cellulite reduction (how do they know?)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL!
> 
> Are you in Groups? I refreshed and it took about 5 tries. Maybe it's a Groups thing...
> 
> Betsy


Yep... KindleKorner of all things. It might be related to the group you are looking at, but seems to me that a Kindle group would be a good fit for their ad. What group are you at?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Yep... KindleKorner of all things. It might be related to the group you are looking at, but seems to me that a Kindle group would be a good fit for their ad. What group are you at?


One of my quilting groups...let me go to KindleKorner and see.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One of my quilting groups...let me go to KindleKorner and see.
> 
> Betsy


It came up in four clicks this time. I wonder if it was doing it based on my cookie history. Try going directly to Levenger and then going to your group.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It came up in four clicks this time. I wonder if it was doing it based on my cookie history. Try going directly to Levenger and then going to your group.


Nada. Stupid thing. Plenty of McDonalds and Sprint ads.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy,  I knew you'd get that bag! 

Pidgeon92, Use coupon code 8e3022. It takes 20% off.


Trying to resist..It's too big, that's what I'm trying to tell myself!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Betsy, I knew you'd get that bag!
> 
> Pidgeon92, Use coupon code 8e3022. It takes 20% off.
> 
> Trying to resist..It's too big, that's what I'm trying to tell myself!!!!


Yes, pardon the expression, but I'm an


Spoiler



accessories slut.


 LOL!

The bag isn't really that big. 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, pardon the expression, but I'm an
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Actually, you're an enabling


Spoiler



accessories slut.


..get it right! HeeHee!!!!

If I didn't already have 3 red purses, I'd already have ordered it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Actually, you're an enabling
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


For a Jr Member, you know me pretty well!!!

Can one have too many red purses?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For a Jr Member, you know me pretty well!!!
> 
> Can one have too many red purses?
> 
> Betsy


LOL! I catch up quick!

According to my husband, I have 3 too many red purses. But remember, he's a silly, silly man!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! I catch up quick!
> 
> According to my husband, I have 3 too many red purses. But remember, he's a silly, silly man!


I'm sure, according to my husband, I'm going to have one too many red purses. But then, he's got more than one wrench in his tool box....they all look alike, just slightly different sizes--couldn't he just use one, LOL?

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Betsy, I am definitely getting it. A great looking bag. An early XMAS present for me


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOO HOO, I ordered my bag   Now who instigated all this bad behavior??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> WOO HOO, I ordered my bag  Now who instigated all this bad behavior??


It's all Verena's fault (Pidgeon92). I'm just an innocent bystanding


Spoiler



enabling accessories slut


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You think that's bad? Since I joined the Purse Forum two years ago, I have purchased several Louis Vuittons and Balenciagas. Those people know how to enable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not even going to go there (the Purse Forum, I mean)!



Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

oh my...I just went to purseforum.com  Where has this site been all  my life! This is a very dangerous!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> oh my...I just went to purseforum.com Where has this site been all my life! This is a very dangerous!


Step away from the purseforum....



Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can one have too many red purses?
> 
> Betsy


*Ah no, you can't have too many purses period *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wahoo, Levenger said my beeyootiful bag has been shipped.  (Actually, I think all that has been done is the paperwork, it'll probably be shipped today or Monday).  I took USPS via dogsled or something, so it'll be a while.  More anticipation!

I did get two other accessories yesterday!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOO HOO, mine too Bets, I also went with UPS. I am exxcitted! Now what did u get yesterday??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> WOO HOO, mine too Bets, I also went with UPS. I am exxcitted! Now what did u get yesterday??


For Eleanor, I got the waterproof bag, just in case I'm on a cruise and the ship sinks, Eleanor will be OK. I may get Eleanor her own life preserver, too.

Non-Kindle: I ordered the little solar charger I mentioned earlier...I like that it will act as a little external battery, I think, for some of my devices, like my iPod. If we're travelling, we may be in airports and airplanes for many, many hours. This gives my iPod Video extra juice.

Betsy


----------



## bookwyrm (Nov 8, 2008)

I love Levenger products.  For anyone looking for a bargain, levenger also sells things, like returns, on ebay.  Levenger_outlet is the seller name.

Some of the things are slightly damaged.  But...given the quality....it's worth looking around....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great tip.  Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great!  The red was what sold me but I'll definitely be checking the Ebay store.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Thanks to this timely tip, I just got the coveted Majorica Laptop bag in Black for a whole $62.00 including tax and shipping from the ebay store! Y'all got me hooked on the bag, the outlet store let me afford this gem. They still have a few for those of you that don't mind a black bag instead of the spiffy red but the "sale" price of $53.97 ends in one day. That's 75% off and ebay gave me a coupon code to use with the purchase, saving another 10%. You people really are a bad influence  My SO is already groaning but who can resist a deal like that?!?
> 
> Katiekat


They also have them in Navy, Saddle and Forest Green


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Levenger makes some lovely bags. You should be able to find something that will accommodate all of your gadgets. I own this bag:


I love this bag what it the name of the bag? I may have to get one


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> They also have them in Navy, Saddle and Forest Green


Thanks for the tip about the e-bay store. I love the red. The price was so good. That I decided to get th Forest Green. They also have balck and Saddle color. I think I may have gotten the last forrest Green. I paid $63.97 with shipping. I almost got the saddle but I liked the Forrest Green better


----------

